# Ist diese Rute Ok



## X36X (8. Januar 2012)

Hi Ich Fliege in den Osterferien nach Gran Canaria.Genauer gesagt nach Puerto de Mogan.Natürlich möchte ich Dort Eine Spin Ausrüstung Mit nehmen.Ich Werde nur am Meer von den Molen angeln.Dort möchte ich versuchen Barakuda etc. an den Gaken zu bekommen.Ich hatte mir überlegt eine 2,70m Steckrute mit einem wg von 20-40 gramm mitzunehmen.Meint ihr das ich damit auskomme oder brauch ich schwereres Gerät?Noch zur Info ich möchte gerne relativ weit werfen Können. Vielen dank für alle antworten im voraus.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*



X36X schrieb:


> Hi Ich Fliege in den Osterferien nach Gran Canaria.Genauer gesagt nach Puerto de Mogan.Natürlich möchte ich Dort Eine Spin Ausrüstung Mit nehmen.Ich Werde nur am Meer von den Molen angeln.Dort möchte ich versuchen Barakuda etc. an den Gaken zu bekommen.Ich hatte mir überlegt eine 2,70m Steckrute mit einem wg von 20-40 gramm mitzunehmen.Meint ihr das ich damit auskomme oder brauch ich schwereres Gerät?Noch zur Info *ich möchte gerne relativ weit werfen Können.* Vielen dank für alle antworten im voraus.


 

Weshalb dann keine 3-teilige Brandungsrute? In deinen Zahnstocher wird dir jeder Barakuda,so du einen fangen solltest,einen Knoten machen.


----------



## X36X (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Wenn ich einen Barrakuda fangen sollte kommt es nicht auf die Stärke der Rute an sondern darauf das man genug Schnur auf der Rolle hat um den Fisch langsam auszudrillen.Und zu deinem Vorschlag mit der Brandungsrute.Damit kan man ja nicht Spinen.Aber meinst du das ich von den Attributen Der Rute eine ausreichende weite erzielen kann?


----------



## Striker1982 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Ich würd da eher 30-60g WG vorziehen


----------



## nils2000 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

jo aber ich würde eine spin möglichst leicht nehmen damit  die fische auch spaß machen oder.|supergri


----------



## nils2000 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

zum Beispiel die jenzi mitsuki soft bait mit 60 g wurfgewicht.:m


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Ma ernsthaft - ich hab kein Plan davon, was Dich für Fischies da erwarten, aber 'n Barrakuda mit leichtem Spinngeschirr fangen zu wollen, halte ich für sehr gewagt!
Die Burschen jodeln Dir so schnell die Schnur von der Spule, dass die Bremse nur so qualmt!
http://www.tierchenwelt.de/tierische-rekorde/714-rekorde-fische-schnellsten.html


----------



## nils2000 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

jo vielleicht die berkley pulse ist ne harte rute die fische ich selber die ist sau geil


----------



## X36X (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Was würdet ihr mir den noch für Ruten für Barakuda empfehlen?Ich würd mir vielleicht dann auch eine kaufen schön wäre es natürlich noch wen ich sie auch noch an den Heimischen Gewässern beim spinn angeln (zander) einsetzen könnte.


----------



## nils2000 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

also die pulse müsste für baracuda reichen ist aber eigentlich keine zander rute


----------



## Pippa (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Ah hervorragend...das erspart mir, einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen. Ich ziehe es vor, mir in fremden Themen die Expertenmeinungen um die Ohren pfeffern zu lassen. 



X36X schrieb:


> Und zu deinem Vorschlag mit der Brandungsrute.Damit kan man ja nicht Spinen.



Ich vertrete seit meinem vorletzten Besuch am See, bei dem die Spinne zu Bruch ging, durchaus die Meinung, dass man mit dem Brandungsknüppel spinnen kann. Warum auch nicht?
Sensible Spitze, kräftiges Rückgrat und man kommt dahin, wo die Fischlein dösen. Mal im Ernst - beim Einholen mit der Brandungsrute konnte ich jedwede Hindernisse, den Bodengrund und alles was so herumlag besser "fühlen" als mit der Spinnrute. Das mag durchaus daran liegen, dass ich keine High-Tech-Geräte verwende, aber für mich ist klar, dass ich - zumindest im Winter - weiter mit dieser Kombo spinnen werde. 

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man auf die Weise keinen Tag lang angeln kann. Aber ein paar Stündchen hält ein vitales Menschlein schon durch ... und erspart den Gang zu McFit.

Kurzum, ich würd's mit der Brandungsrute versuchen.


----------



## X36X (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

hättest du vielleicht noch was  anderes?


----------



## siloaffe (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Hey 

Da kann ich dir die* Penn Overseas Pro SW Travelspin 3.00m 20-80g Wg* 

http://www.google.de/search?q=zande....,cf.osb&fp=7ea04ddae02faf6e&biw=1467&bih=705http://www.google.de/search?q=Penn+...pin+3.00m+20-80g&hl=de&tbm=shop&aq=f&oq=&aq=f

Das ist ne 5 Teilige Meeresspinrute mit ner recht harten Spitze, klasse Aktion und reichlich Rückgrad. 

Durch die 5 fache Teilung krigste die Rute in jeden normalen Koffer und musst bei der Airline keinen Sportgepäckzuschlag zahlen! Zum Teil kann das schon mal 50,-€ sein|gr::

Die nehm ich am Rhein für 20+ Gummies und dicke Wobbler, ist also auch in heimichen Gefilden zu gebrauchen. 

Einfach klasse das Teil!!!!

Bis denne Markus


----------



## X36X (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Die Rute find ich ganz gut.Besonders weil ich des öfteren mit Angel Ausrüstung den Urlaub antreten.Ich denk die Rute kann man auch zum Grundangeln in Deutschland Benutzen.Außerdem ist sie auch gut geeignet um in Namibia auch tigerfisch zu gehen.Besonders weil sie wie von dir schon angesprochen in jeden(fast) Koffer passt danke guter tipp.Muss aber noch überlegen.Und hoffentlich kommt vieleicht noch 1 anderer guter Tipp


----------



## X36X (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*



Pippa schrieb:


> Ah hervorragend...das erspart mir, einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen. Ich ziehe es vor, mir in fremden Themen die Expertenmeinungen um die Ohren pfeffern zu lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ok aber ich find mit leichterem gerät macht son Barrakuda drill schon richtig fun


----------



## beifisch (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Siloaffe hat recht!Die Penn Overseas Travel Spin ist eine sehr gute SpinnruteIch hatte die Penn auch schon mit am Mittelmeer und gute Erfahrungen gemacht.Die Penn Travel Spin wird in einer stabielen Rutenbox geliefert.Diese Rute ist mit mir bei allen Reisen dabei.Guß beifisch#h


----------



## Pippa (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*



X36X schrieb:


> Ok aber ich find mit leichterem gerät macht son Barrakuda drill schon richtig fun



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen - hatte noch keinen an der Leine, egal an welchem Gerät. 
Es ist aber rauszuhören, dass die Overseas wohl schon die bessere Wahl für dich wäre ;-)


----------



## MrCarphunter (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

ich würde sie schwerer wählen, wegen den Barrakudas#c


----------



## Gunnar 80 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Würde Dir auch zur Penn overseas -80g Wg raten! Es gibt dort nicht nur Barracudas, sondern auch stattliche Bluefish, kleine Zackenbarsche und Almaco-Jacks,die Du über etwas tieferem Wasser an die Spinnrute bekommen könntest.Wenn Du eine Brandungsrute hast, würd ich sie mitnehmen und mit Fischstücken oder Tintenfisch als Köder mal einen Abend investieren.Aber bitte mit mind. 300m starker Schnur!!


----------



## X36X (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Ok ich denk auch das die oversea gut geeignet ist,aber in welcher Größe soll ich sie bestellen? 3m oder 2.70m.Ich tendiere mehr zu 3m weil ich damit weiter werfen kann.;+


----------



## X36X (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Könnt ihr mich beraten?


----------



## X36X (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Ach so ich hab noch ne Frage leider besitze ich keine Brandungs Rute würde aber gerne eine mitnehmen.Wisst ihr ob man irgendwo eine leihen kann?(+Rolle)Oder eine Günstige Brandungs Rute +Rolle kaufen kann.


----------



## Pippa (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Hallöchen!

Wie günstig soll's denn sein?
Ich habe mit der Reihe zwar keinerlei Erfahrung, aber es wurde schon des öfteren gesagt, dass die Onliner-Ruten von DAM für den geringen Kaufpreis doch recht ordentlich und vor allem unverwüstlich seien. Es wurde da eher von Grundruten gesprochen, aber vermutlich treffen die Attribute auch auf die Brandungsstöcke zu.

Bei der Rolle hingegen würde ich nicht zu sehr experimentieren. 
Aber dafür gibt's ja schließlich Anbieter wie die Gebrüder Grimm ... ääh Bode. Die werfen dir die Penn Fierce ... äääh Mitchell Blade Alu für 40 € hinterher. Die Rolle ist meiner bescheidenen Rookie-Meinung nach jeden Cent wert. Und vor allem kannst du sie - so wie ich auch - sowohl zum Meer- als auch zum Grundangeln in D nutzen.

Zusammen kostet dich die Kombo keine 60 €.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Jede Rute ist "Ok", man muss nur vernünftig damit umgehen (also Wurfgewicht nicht überschreiten usw.)

Klar kannst du die nehmen...

Grüße

Basti


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*



X36X schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mich beraten?


 


Wird doch bereits seit einiger erfolglos Zeit versucht.


----------



## X36X (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*



X36X schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mich beraten?



Das war auf die länge der Rute bezogen.Und warum erfolglos immerhin wurde mir schon ne Rute vermittelt die ich mir noch zulegen werde nur in welcher länge weiß ich noch net.


----------



## todes.timo (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Ich war schon auf Teneriffa zum Angeln, das mit ner 40g spinnrute kannst du auf Barrakuda oder wrackbarsch vergessen, ich Rate dir eine pilkrute mit ca. 100g WG und ne Rolle mit min 300m 0,20mm Schnur. Gerade bei Fischen über 70cm verlangen dein Gerät alles ab, glaub mir. Bitte nicht leichter Fischen und an ein Vordach denken.


----------



## X36X (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Was ist ein Vordach auf angeln bezogen?


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*



X36X schrieb:


> Was ist ein Vordach auf angeln bezogen?


 
Schirmmütze

Gemeint war Vorfach


----------



## X36X (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

ah


----------



## todes.timo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

richtig; sorry


----------



## Pikehunter20 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

Hey X36X,

sorry, aber lass dich bitte nicht verrückt reden mit den Wurfgewichten, ich fische nun seit 2 jahren auf Ibiza,  jetzt zur Winterzeit fast jeden tag. Ich habe eine 2,70 m. (länger würde ich nicht empfehlen da die Köderführung schwieriger und anstregender wird) Rute mit einem WG von 15-40 g. steife aktion und leicht. Dazu eine Shimano Technium 5000 (4000 reicht eig. auch) mit einer 17er Spiderwire invisi. + 2,5m. Floucarbonvorfach 0,38mm, 11,6 kg.

Habe mit diesem Setup unzählige Barracudas bis 1,10 m., Bonitos (thune) bis 3,5 kg. Bluefish bis 5 Kg. und Palometas bis 4 kg. gefangen und keine Probleme gehabt! Die Fische sind wesentlich stärker hier, aber dennoch hast du sie damit im griff wenn du 200 m Schnur auf der Spuhle hast. Fische nicht zu schwer da es ermüdender ist, du nicht weit genug werfen kannst (mit leichteren Ködern) und der Spaß am Drill minimiert wird. Wichtig ist die Bremse VORHER gut einzustellen und den Fisch möglichst schnell auszudrillen, wegen der Steine und Felsen unter wasser. Rute dabei hoch halten!

Hatte vorher eine Gamakatsu Cheetah Saltage bis 80g. WG und war damit unzufrieden, da die rute sich mit Wobblern um15/20 gramm nicht richtig auflädt. 

Pack di einen Max Rap von Rapala in neon gelb ein, der läuft gut bei nacht auf Barra´s. Mein Topköder ist der Dansel Satya SS180, in Silber sinkend (ca 8 € im internet). Lass dich nicht von den 18 cm abschrecken, selbst 50 cm. Barracudas nehmen den ohne Probleme. Und mit 28 g. kommste auch weit raus.

Würde eher die Shimano Exage/Beastmaster Travel Spin bis 40 oder 50 g wg. empfehlen, liegt leichter in der hand als die Penn und kannst von 2,70 auf 2,40 verkürzen, falls du mal vom Boot fischt oder mit stickbaits an der Oberfläche eine kurze Rute brauchst. Hab die Beastmaster und bin super zufrieden damit! 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, warten auf deinen Fangbericht :m

Tight Lines, Chris


----------



## Pikehunter20 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist diese Rute Ok*

ach ja, tausche bitte die Drillinge bei dem Dansel Satya aus, die originalen sind nicht gut! Die Farbe geht nach 4-5 Barracudadrills auch ab, er fängt aber auch blank genauso gut weiter! Hab einen in Pink lackiert läuft auch super!


----------

